# Clausing 8540 horizontal mill.....



## Tamper84 (Jun 18, 2013)

In my quest for searching/researching for a mill. I have stumbled onto the Clausing Horizontal mills. Looked at the pictures on google, I have seen some people put a bridgeport vert. head on them as well. It is an interesting idea. Has anyone one of you done this or used a setup like this? If you have, whats the clearance on from the head to the table?

Just thinking out loud...:thinking:

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## toag (Jun 18, 2013)

I think most guys either use a rusnok, tree, or bridgeport M heads (though i see no reason why a J head wouldnt work).  though i think horizontals are highly underrated.  If you have the arbors, and overarm support, Horizontals can flat out git r done.  They are far more rigid and i would say that even that little clausing can mill just as much as a bridgy.   I get why you would want to put a vertical head on it, and i have a vertical mill, but i use my barker for everything that fits in its work envelope.  It is my go it machine, i have a pt-400 kurt vise knockoff that i can mount vertically and the setup acts like a vert.  I also have a small vert/hor rotary table that works for it also.  it takes some brain scratching, but you can use a horizontal like a vert.  But for the most part i use it with an cutter and just chew it up.

Get a vert head but don't let that bad mamma jamma sit in the corner cause it doesnt have the vert head.  Also the clausing 8540 has the varispeed popular in the 5900 lathes, and though the lathes have issues with sleaves over time, they are real nice.

now what i really need is to scrape the Barker back to  life.  whens that ohio scraping class?


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the information!!!! I have really never seen a horizontal in use. Just reading and researching about them :read: From what I have used and what I have seen on you tube and at work etc, it's been vertical. But I have heard that you can hog more off with a horizontal then a vertical. Although Im just doing this as a hobby and not a living, so I can take my time  

What would be the difference (besides the change of position) with setups on a horizontal vs. vertical? I would love to have both lol. I can always learn. 

As for the scrapping class, I have no idea. I offered my place, but I haven't gotten it done yet. Hopefully before winter lol. But it isn't big enough. 21x27 no go  Oh well, I will keep looking for it!!


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 18, 2013)

When you run into that long job that needs work done on the end and is to long and large to fit through the headstock of your lathe and to long for the vertical mill, that little horizontal will save you. You can also mount a faceplate on the spindle and turn some large dia stock buy mounting your cutting tool to the table.  If its priced right buy it!


----------



## toag (Jun 18, 2013)

i agree buy one if you can
also look into burke, Barker, Sheldon, even the tiny little atlas horizontal will surprise you.  More than that they are cheap (well, not the atlas...).  I bought my Barker AM for $150+ a $50 surface plate, and a B&S Test indicator i got on ebay for $50.  came with 2 arbors and support arm,2 30 taper endmill holders, and a 30 taper DA180 collet holder and collets.  AM's weigh a good 650 lbs, they are ray nitschke stout.


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for all of the info guys!!! Bill and toag, I wish I would of found one for sale. But I was just and researching, so I asked about them. Sorry if I mislead either of you. If you know of one for sale, Im always interested lol. 

I will check out those other brands as well. Now I have more reading to do lol.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## toag (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll keep my eye out for something here.  

I lived ew up on dicarlos pizza while i was in wheeling btw!


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 18, 2013)

MMMM  I havent had Dicarlos for a while. My sister moved down to the Charlotte NC area. The first thing she does is goes and gets Dicarlos when she shows up lol

Chris


----------

